# Face shield/respirator



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Hello everyone. I need a better face shield and would like to get one with filters and some type of vent system. I was wandering what other people are using and looking for recommendations.

Thanks in advance for your help. 

Eugene


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the trend an love it,next to my DC system that I setup after gettin it (the trend),it is the best investment I have made.My sinuses and lungs thank me evertime I use them.

Ken


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi 

I use the Trend as well, i would recomend it:thumbsup:, i think there is a new model out now.

Gus


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I got the Trend Pro. Sunday. I used it to finish a ambrosia maple bowl Mon. night. It works great.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Eugene, how does that work? I didn't take the time to look it up. Does it deliver fresh air to you? or just filter the air you breathe in? full face I'm assuming? I am not as careful as I should be when sanding and with what I am breathing. Probably should start to pay attention to this more. I do run my dust collector while sanding and it does a pretty good job of removing sanding dust. I need to get one of those handy dandy foot switches to turn it on and off though!:yes: Glad the Trend is working for you. give us a little review of it if you get the time.

John


----------



## Twoodsr (Feb 7, 2011)

*respirator/face shield*

I must agree with everyone else about the Trend face shield, I have one and any time I blow a lot of dust around in the shop or sand on anything, I put it on and will not remove it until I have left the area.
After reading about some of the medical problems that breathing different types of wood dust WILL cause, it sent a chill down my spine, and I WAS a pack + a day smoker on top of that at the time.
To some, it may look to be too much of a cash outlay, but think about what your life is worth?
COPD and lung cancer knows no bounds enough said....:bangin:


----------

